# Today's Portland ride pic's....



## BWbiker (Jan 8, 2012)

I hear this was the best turnout yet for the new Portland Club. Beauty weather today, proof it doesn't rain every day! It was another fun time....Brad


----------



## fatbike (Jan 8, 2012)

*Thanks Brad for the pix*

It was an exceptional day!!! Thanks to all who showed up for the meet. Our club should be called "pedal failure or loose pedals". Thanks Paul bringing your amazing Monark 5 bar, what a great example and also Aaron's killer Dayton twinflex, a perfect dry day for those rare restored bicycles. I will post the next meet with in the next week for the upcoming month. 


Derek


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 8, 2012)

love the bikes wish I could be there.

Nick.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 9, 2012)

*It was a fun time.*

Nick if your ever in the area look us up. Derek


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 9, 2012)

fatbike said:


> Nick if your ever in the area look us up. Derek




Will do, thx for the invitation.

Nick.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 9, 2012)

Portlandians, I will be visiting your fine city from February 20th through March 10th.....


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like a nice day for a ride, and some killer bikes to!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 9, 2012)

Ah Ha! I knew if we posted enough photos of our So. Cal. rides you guys would eventually not be able to stand it and have to ride!
but now, we'll be expecting more rides and more photos from you Oregon guys!
I can't help it, I have to go for the jab, Hey Aaron, I'm noticing that it's one thing to talk Schwinn, but I'm noticing when you get out for a ride it's a Huffman.
seriously though, the bikes look great and the weather looks crisp. a great day for a ride. if ever you guys are down this way contact us and we'll throw a ride. (it doesn't take much to get us to go on a ride)


----------



## fatbike (Jan 9, 2012)

*Hey talewinds*

Give a call when your here. 503.708.2627 Derek. I might even have another bike for you to ride.   I've been hosting the lucky lab brewery ride. See you in February.  Aaron does have a lot of Schwinns but also some good Huffman and other brands.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 10, 2012)

I feel a renaissance coming.

There will be vintage bicycle riding clubs all over the country.

With each one trying to out boast the others killer bikes and fabulous riding conditions, and from what I've seen, the Portland, Oregon area is going to be a tough one to beat.

Nice bikes, and great photo's! That beautiful bridge makes for one hell of a backdrop, and Aarons Twin Flex makes for a pretty sweet foreground as well.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 10, 2012)

It was great, Marty, until my left pedal fell off!!  Doh!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess that's when it becomes a Huffman Kick and Go.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 10, 2012)

I fondly referred to it as my "Custom Twin-Flex Ingo Bike"!!  ha

Guess I'll stick with the good ol' bulletproof Schwinns on the future rides !!


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Portland ride*

Nice pics glad to see our neighbors have a club and are riding those bikes like us
whats your club name ....
I am a member of the skidkings out of tacoma washington and we just had our new years day ride 45 bikes but down from 67 from last year and we also ride every month we might have to crash each clubs rides....


----------



## fatbike (Jan 11, 2012)

*Well said cycling.*

Aaron had a malfunction for sure but still a great day! I know the skiddlings, I've always wanted to get up there for a ride, especailly the fall ride. Name of this ride or club still is open for suggestions. Waiting for the right name to fall in place. I 'll tell you what , Idid get tired of seeing everyone else in the country have regular rides and trying to set up something was impossible until I posted the first meet on The Cabe. Thank goodeness for it or there still would not be one.


THE NEXT MEET IS: FEB 4TH SUNDAY 12:30 LUCKY LAB BREWERY 1940 NW QUIMBY PORTLAND OREGON. SEE YOU THERE!!!!  PS.... TIGHT ALL NECESSARY BOLTS ON BICYCLE BEFORE THE RIDE!!! HA! 


503.708.2627
Derek


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 11, 2012)

A few name suggestions for your riding club;

 The Burnside Street Bums.

  Rainbow Riders.

  Columbia River Rollers.


----------



## Boris (Jan 12, 2012)

fatbike said:


> Name of this ride or club still is open for suggestions. Waiting for the right name to fall in place. I 'll tell you what , Idid get tired of seeing everyone else in the country have regular rides and trying to set up something was impossible until I posted the first meet on The Cabe. Thank goodeness for it or there still would not be one.




Another couple of suggestions for club name:

HAVE HORNS WILL TRAVEL
or
SKIDLINGS


----------



## fatbike (Jan 12, 2012)

*I think on our next ride/meet we should come up with a name.*

The old folded paper suggestion in a hat trick. Thanks to all who make it to this monthly ride, because of you we wouldn't have one. A reminder there is one more ride that happens weekly Tuesday evenings @ 7 year round rain or shine is at Joe's Missing Link Bicycle shop in SE Portland I believe the cross streets are SE 67th and Sandy Blvd as far as I know. Great ride! Bicycle Shop number #503.516.4412 for info to make sure indeed it is still happening.   


PS Brad thanks for all the great photos of the meet/ride and if it wasn't for you we wouldn't have crystal clear photo's. The cell phone just does't cut it.


Derek


----------



## pgroah (Jan 12, 2012)

*Ockhams rasor*

Portlanders


----------



## fatbike (Jan 13, 2012)

*Fatire beer is from Colorado*

Superdog is from Portland Oregon.


----------



## slick (Jan 13, 2012)

Portland Pedal Pushers?? And it's awesome to see some rare bikes getting RIDDEN! Btw don't use Rolling Relics. That's our name. Haha!


----------



## fatbike (Jan 14, 2012)

*Slick that is a good one!*

We won't be your local ride name. Ha! Apparently there there is already a possible name "crawling ballooners" and you can also click and join on this site. If anyone would like to they are welcome to do so. Dave Marko will explain how to shortly on this thread or the up coming thread for the next months Lucky Labrador ride and meet. 


Thanks Derek
"fatbike"


----------



## slick (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd love to come up there and ride with you guys some time. Maybe if there is a swap meet on the same weekend or the big car swap up there?


----------



## Boris (Jan 14, 2012)

The club site on the CABE "The Crawling Ballooners" has proved useless since it doesn't seem to be an efficient way of getting the message out regarding upcoming meetings and rides. Derek has been doing a great job getting the word out well in advance of upcoming events by posting that information in this section of the forum. This is THE PLACE to find out what's going on in Portland regarding rides and meets.


----------



## Boris (Jan 14, 2012)

*Club Name?*

Greasy Ol' Cranks
or
Dirty Ol' Cranks

Just think of the pride that you'll feel when you tell folks that you're a "Dirty Ol' Crank"


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jan 14, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Greasy Old Cranks




Sheer perfection!


----------



## fatbike (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thanks Dave!!!*

I appreciate it! And like wise to you Dave!!!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 14, 2012)

*I insist Derek. Thank you!*



fatbike said:


> I appreciate it! And like wise to you Dave!!!!




Hey, another club name suggestion...
The Portland Chapter of the Mutual Admiration Society?


----------



## fatbike (Jan 14, 2012)

*Ahaha!*

Good one!!!!


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 14, 2012)

fatbike said:


> The old folded paper suggestion in a hat trick. Thanks to all who make it to this monthly ride, because of you we wouldn't have one. A reminder there is one more ride that happens weekly Tuesday evenings @ 7 year round rain or shine is at Joe's Missing Link Bicycle shop in SE Portland I believe the cross streets are SE 67th and Sandy Blvd as far as I know. Great ride! Bicycle Shop number #503.516.4412 for info to make sure indeed it is still happening.
> 
> 
> PS Brad thanks for all the great photos of the meet/ride and if it wasn't for you we wouldn't have crystal clear photo's. The cell phone just does't cut it.
> ...



 Ok I like the enthusiasm! Here are more pics from the ride including the infamous pedal failure......


----------



## fatbike (Jan 14, 2012)

*Ah!*

Thanks Brad for the pix!


----------



## Boris (Jan 15, 2012)

*just tossin' a few more out there*

Stumptown Slug Dusters (we're faster than ANY slug)
or
Stumptown Knuckle Busters
or
Old Cranks and Puddles


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 15, 2012)

the portland champion ducksters.


----------



## Boris (Jan 15, 2012)

*Proposed club names so far-keep 'em coming*

This is an accumulation club names that everyone has proposed on this thread so far

Pedal Failure
Loose Pedals
Have Horns Will Travel
The Burnside Street Bums
Rainbow Riders.
Columbia River Rollers
Portland Pedal Pushers
Greasy Ol' Cranks
Dirty Ol' Cranks
Old Cranks and Puddles
The Mutual Admiration Society-Portland Chapter
Stumptown Slug Dusters  (we're faster than ANY slug)
Stumptown Knuckle Busters
the Portland Champion Ducksters
Rose City Gutter Snipes


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jan 15, 2012)

My my my Mr Marko, you are certainly on a roll! I still vote for (if I even have a vote...how presumptuous of me) Greasy Ol' Cranks.


----------



## fatbike (Jan 15, 2012)

*Wow Dave!*

Here's a few more!!!



Rusty riders
Rust buckets
Brew riders
Pub crawlers
Stumptown cruisers
Bridge Town Ballooners
Bridge Town Cruisers


----------



## fatbike (Jan 17, 2012)

*Don't forget February 5th Sunday 12:30 @ Lucky Lab is the next meet!!!!*

Hope all can make it. 1940 NW Quimby St. NW Portland OR.

503 708 2627
Derek


----------

